
Argentina Elects a Better President - artur_makly
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/23/world/americas/argentina-president-election-mauricio-macri.html
======
artur_makly
its been 9 years since ive moved here from NYC. ive seen a mighty country with
a heart if gold filled with extraordinary people..loose all faith in their
future due to systematic corruption and mismanagement - but today there is
something sweeter in the air.. a new era of freedom. Vamos!

